# Can see it already



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Just mark my words, somebody is going to dump their truck in the drink again this year. Last year I heard of 4 wheelers going into the drink. From one spot today I could see 4 big spots of open water, whitecaps included. You would think that the shoreline is the safest place to drive. Nope that is where all the open water is. I saw a guy go in the the drink exactly where there is a huge spot of open water right now. Apparently the same spots freeze over last, every year. Springs always get blamed, stupidity is the real culprit.

If you don't know where the thin ice is, don't chance it. I found myself walking on 4 inches today, scary. Was going to try a new spot, glad it wasn't my last. They say it is safe to walk on 3 inches, who is they. I would like to see "they" walk on 3 inches. The snow makes it real hard to tell how thick the ice is. It is going to be a while before you can "safely" drive a pickup on the ice. You will always see those couple of retards who think a couple of fish are worth dying for, don't be fooled. All it takes is one wrong turn and ooops, truck at the bottom with all the gear. It is pretty hard to effectively ice fish when you and your gear are all lying on the bottom of the lake.

Not to sound like an alarmist, but when you see people go threw the ice it leaves an impression.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We fished the pipe last night right at dark. The ice is only about 8-9 inches where we were, and our holes were wide open from the day before. The ice looked very ugly to say the least. A guy came out with a 1 ton truck with a large house. He setup pretty close to us and had 2 inches of water in his house within 20 minutes. He got the truck off immediately.

Be careful!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I cant believe they are driving out!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

There is maybe 10 inches now and there are F-250's driving out with a 2 four-wheelers on a trailer hitched behind it. 
But I met Scraper and his two little kids yesterday. They had a blast again they had 25 fish to my 10. :lol:


----------

